# Receiver Choices.. too many



## teke (Sep 26, 2007)

Ok I am ready to pull the trigger on a new receiver, 

Wants:
5.1 or 7.1
100 watts per channel +
I need 2 HDMI IN / 3 HDMI In would be nice

Current HDMI Inputs
Comcast Cable Box
Upscaling DVD

Future :
Wii (Xmas)
1080p projector and Blue Ray (Couple years)

All outputting to 720P Epson Projector.

Currently have a Yamaha HTR-5830 (5x110w), came as a HTIB 5 years ago at Best Buy.

I want to build some dyi speakers / sub so I want the option of adding amps etc..

This system will be used exclusively for theater.

I have been referred to the Pioneer Elite VSX-92, but would like to know what comparable models I should be focusing on under $1,000. Will probably stay away from Onkyo, but do not know much about the other brands. 

I like the pioneer elite brand, I would probably like to get away from yamaha, just to try something different.

What other receivers should i be focusing on in the $500 - $1000 range that can give me something solid to build around? Thank you for your replies.


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

Why not Onkyo??? ... according to posts I've read they're the best bang for the buck :yes:

Other brands Denon, Marantz, Harman Kardon ... just to mention few :bigsmile:

If you're planning to add external amps ... you need an AVR with pre-outs :yes:

If you're not in a hurry, check ebay, craigslist, audiogon, etc. for good used deals ... unless you want new :bigsmile:


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

teke said:


> Will probably stay away from Onkyo, but do not know much about the other brands.


Yes, whay do you not want to go with Onkyo?



> I like the pioneer elite brand, I would probably like to get away from yamaha, just to try something different.
> 
> What other receivers should i be focusing on in the $500 - $1000 range that can give me something solid to build around? Thank you for your replies.


Marantz is a brand that are very good HK and Denon are also good. The Pioneer lineup have had good reviews but have been known to have less power available to them than what is stated on the box.


----------



## teke (Sep 26, 2007)

All I read on the "other forum" about onkyo is about issues with heat and lip syncing ... So I would rather stay away since I want a solid receiver to build around. 

Yes, it must have pre-outs for amp(s), but for this year (2008) i will not be adding an amp. If i get a wii from kids for Xmas.. then a receiver that upscales is also a benefit, since right not my standard def cable looks bad on my projector. 

I have read that H/K and Marantz have great sound, but lack the features compared to denon, yamaha and pioneer, is that correct?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

I have a feeling I know what forum you are talking about, Dont listen to all of what you read as that was an issue before the firmware updates and was mostly an issue with Sattalite receivers into the Onkyo. Now that the newer models are out that's not an issue. I have the Onkyo 805 as do others on here and non of us have these issues. Heat is normal with receivers comparable to the 805 and up as they have lots of features and lots of power available. If you leave them out in an open area its not a problem.


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

teke said:


> All I read on the "other forum" about onkyo is about issues with heat ..


I have a Yamaha RXV2700 that was running hot too ... bu it was because I was demanding a lot of power to run all speakers, that was solved with an external amp :yes:



> Yes, it must have pre-outs for amp(s), but for this year (2008) i will not be adding an amp...


Even if you don't add the amp this year ... is better to get an AVR with pre-outs now instead of upgrading later (unless you want to use that as excuse, (like I do spmetimes), to upgrade :bigsmile:


----------



## teke (Sep 26, 2007)

Ok, 

well thank you for the replies.. Let's see if i am missing anything, Staying under $1,000

Pioneer Elite VSX-92THX 130w x 7 / 3 HDMI IN / Upscale to 1080p / ~ $800.00
Pioneer Elite VSX-03 110w x 7 / 3 HDMI IN / Upscale to 1080p / ~ $900.00
Denon 2809CI 115w x 7 / 4 HDMI IN / Upscale + Audyssey / ~ $900.00
Yamaha RX-V1800 130w x 7 / 4 HDMI IN / Upscale / ~ $ 775.00
Marantz SR5003 90w x 7 / 3 HDMI In / Audyssey / ~ $700.00
Onkyo 805 130w x 7 / 3 HDMI In / Upscale / ~ 599 refurb, $650 online

What did I leave out? Anything else to consider?

Also, My wife has XM radio, so what ever I buy needs to have the XM radio feature for the second zone. It is very important. The reveiver must also have Pre-Out for AMP. All of these do correct? 

Thank you for your insight. $600 - $900 is no different to me as long as I am getting the "right" product that will last me a long time and be a workhorse.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

I would try to get the Onkyo TX SR875 you can find it for under $1000 now and is by far the best in its class for the money. It has video upconversion for everything, 4 HDMI inputs and has 140watts per ch.


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

teke said:


> Ok,
> 
> well thank you for the replies.. Let's see if i am missing anything, Staying under $1,000
> 
> ...


I'm sure you want to have fun, Right???

Here you go to entertain yourself ... Comparison Chart  :bigsmile:


----------



## E-A-G-L-E-S (Sep 15, 2007)

Are you worried about decoding of advanced audio codecs internally for BR playback?


----------



## teke (Sep 26, 2007)

thanks for the quick responses. 

No, I do not see any Blue Ray in my near future. I have a 720p projector and will run that at least for the next few years or until they start broadcasting football in 1080p.

I am not much of a video or audiophile. My wife is the audio person. 

I have an upconverting dvd player that I think is fantastic. It has been pointed out that my system is very weak on audio, so I want to purchase a solid A/V receiver and I think it would be alot of fun to build my speakers for it. I believe that I am capable. I understand that the receiver should be 1/3 the price of the speakers, and there is no doubt that I will spend the appropriate amount on my speakers. I really would like the HDMI functionallity of a new receiver since my old yamaha clips sound from time to time, so I see it as an immediate need, and the money is available. 

thanks again for the replies.


----------



## teke (Sep 26, 2007)

Thank you for the link to the comparison chart.

Wow that 875 is a beast. Do any of ya'll use one? For the price it seems like that is the way to go, other than my concerns over all of the negative feedback regarding that brand on that other forum. 


At this point beyond the 875 I would be leaning toward the Denon 2809ci and the pioneer elite 92.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

The 805 that I own is the same unit without the Reon chip for upconversion, one less HDMI input and has slightly less power. I've had it for a year now and do not regret it. But if you have the cash the 875 is the one to get.


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

teke said:


> ... I really would like the HDMI functionallity of a new receiver since my old yamaha clips sound from time to time, so I see it as an immediate need, and the money is available...


I was going to suggest to get external amps to power your front speakers ... but your HTR-5830 doesn't have the preouts :duh:

Good luck with your upgrade :T


----------



## thxgoon (Feb 23, 2007)

From your list of stats there I'd say the Denon 2809 looks like a good bet. 4 HDMI's goooood. When I got my Denon way back in the day I thought, no way I'd ever need more than 2 component inputs.. boy was I wrong.

I concur with what others have said on Onkyo, don't be afraid of them because of some bad press from who knows who on the internet. Your dealer should give you a time frame to return the receiver, within which you can root out any problems.


----------



## DougMac (Jan 24, 2008)

teke said:


> thanks for the quick responses.
> 
> No, I do not see any Blue Ray in my near future. I have a 720p projector and will run that at least for the next few years or until they start broadcasting football in 1080p.


If that's your plan, *don't* look at any blu ray movies! I have a 720p projector and I'm surprised at how good my standard DVD's look. Even with downconverting to 730p, though, blu ray images are smoother and have more depth. It's kind of like looking at an 8x10 print taken @ISO 100 compared to a print shot @ISO 800.

More and more content is being released on blu ray. We've rented the TV series "Damages" from Netflix. I was surprised when it arrived in blu ray. The PQ is stunning.

Doug
PS I have nothing to add to the great receiver advice you've already been given.


----------



## teke (Sep 26, 2007)

Thanks again for all of the replies.. This forum is so much more helpful than many of the others, and the users are more polite. 

I am trying to dig deeper and research more and more and look at all of different options. 

In your opinion, If I want to build a DYI sub and speakers etc... so I will be needing to go the direction of amp(s).. 

Would I be better off pulling back to something in $500 -$700 range and picking up an amp to power the DYI Sub(s). 

I am only saying this because I noticed that the pioneer 1018 and the pioneer elite vsx-01 both have pre-outs, XM radio ready, 110w x 7, 3 HMDI in / 1 Out etc etc ... in other words they have the features of the higher priced receivers that I am looking at. All of the Denons below the 2809 do not seem to have pre-outs for an amp. 

I really like the onkyo 875 and the denon 2809.... 

Is there no real "wrong" decision is it all just trade offs?

Thanks again for taking the time to reply.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

DougMac said:


> If that's your plan, *don't* look at any blu ray movies! I have a 720p projector and I'm surprised at how good my standard DVD's look. Even with downconverting to 730p, though, blu ray images are smoother and have more depth. It's kind of like looking at an 8x10 print taken @ISO 100 compared to a print shot @ISO 800.


I agree, once you see a BluRay movie on your display you will change your mind. Even my old projector is 720p and HD looks amazing compared to SD. I am even amazed at the picture quality of some older movies that are now on Blu, I watched Lethal weapon the other day in HD and it blows away the PQ of my old SD dvd of it.

You need to take into consideration that you may get a Blu player at some point and want to make sure that your receiver is up to snuff to be able to handle all the new audio formats.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

teke said:


> Would I be better off pulling back to something in $500 -$700 range and picking up an amp to power the DYI Sub(s).


No, As the receiver is the heart of your system you dont want to skimp on your budget in that area.



> I am only saying this because I noticed that the pioneer 1018 and the pioneer elite vsx-01 both have pre-outs, XM radio ready, 110w x 7, 3 HMDI in / 1 Out etc etc ... in other words they have the features of the higher priced receivers that I am looking at. All of the Denons below the 2809 do not seem to have pre-outs for an amp.


You can also look at the Onkyo 805 that I own it has more features a much larger power supply then any of your above mentioned receivers and is only about $650 



> I really like the onkyo 875 and the denon 2809....


Then thats the ones you should go with. eiter one will do a great job but my preference is to go with the 875 as it has more more power and has a much larger power supply than the Denon.


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

teke said:


> Would I be better off pulling back to something in $500 -$700 range and picking up an amp to power the DYI Sub(s).
> 
> I really like the onkyo 875 and the denon 2809....


I agree with Tony ... get the AVR that has all the features you need and you like, even if you don't have BluRay right now, get a receiver that can decode TrueHD and DTS HD so you don't have to upgrade if you get a BluRay player (you never know, a Christmas present or a good deal that I'm sure we'll get around Christmas (I read that right now Sony has one player for around 270) :yes.

Don't forget to look for an AVR with pre-outs too ... so it will be easy to add an external amp anytime :yes:


----------



## teke (Sep 26, 2007)

Thank you to everyone for their comments and input. I ordered a denon 2809ci today. In the end, I know that I will always second guess myself if I bought either Onkyo, so I went with gut purchased the denon. 

Thanks again and hopefully it will perform as expected.


----------



## thxgoon (Feb 23, 2007)

Congrats :T I'm sure you won't be dissapointed


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

teke said:


> Thanks again and hopefully it will perform as expected.


Don't forget to post your comments :yes:


----------

